# Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen



## pfingstangler (15. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde Ende Mai 2007 in Schweden am See *Nömmen* angeln (Boot mit Motor und Echolot sind vorhanden). *Für Tips aller Art im Voraus vielen Dank! *Vielleicht war jemand sogar schon mal im Haus 6278 der Südschwedischen Ferienhausvermittlung - auch über Informationen darüber würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Gruß
pfingstangler


----------



## abborre (15. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Vorsicht, der Nömmen ist nicht wie andere Seen in Schweden!
Hier gelten vollkommen andere Gesetze! Der Geheimtipp: Hart an der Schilfkante mit grün-gelben Zwetschgenmormyschkas in Größe 4/0 - 6/0 an der Handleine geführt, die laufen im Mai am Besten am Nömmen. 
Wenn aber ungerade Wochentage sind und dreiviertel Mond in abnehmender Konsistenz, dann sollte man lieber altbekannte Hausmittel einsetzen. 
Da wären z.B.: Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Stahlvorfach und seinen fängigen Lieblingswobbler/Blinker/Spinner/Gummi von Zuhause, der am Vereinsgewässer auch schon mal nen Hecht, Barsch o. Zander gebracht hat. 
Ne Stippangel mit Made beködert kann auch wahre Wunder vollbringen, denn es lauern noch mehr Fische in so einem schwedischen See, die man evtl auch aus der Heimat kennt.
Dazu ne Portion Ausdauer und Vertrauen in das, was man tut und schon geht`s los mit den Urlaubsfängen!! Es sein denn, es sind gerade Tage, dann....(siehe die Killermormyschkas)!!


----------



## Shadrap (17. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hallo pfingstangler,

ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal da, auch etwa Ende Mai/Anfang Juni. Der Nömmen ist ein sehr hübscher See mit vielen Inseln und Buchten. Mit einem Motorboot und Echolot bist Du auf jeden Fall gut ausgerüstet. Eine Tiefenkarte findest Du hier:

http://www.vetlanda.se/kartor/djupkarta/nommen.htm

Ich habe damals hauptsächlich geschleppt und sehr viele Zander und Barsche gefangen und natürlich auch Hechte. Kapitale waren leider nicht dabei, aber vielleicht hast Du ja mehr Glück.
Petri und viel Spaß.


----------



## pfingstangler (17. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Schon mal herzlichen Dank für die promten Antworten. #h 
Das funktioniert hier ja echt Klasse. Ich weiß jetzt zumindest, dass im Nömmen einiges geht, und die Tiefenkarte: #6.
Gruß und Petri
pfingstangler


----------



## blinkerputzer (19. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hallo Pfingstangler,

hoffe du hast meine E-Mail erhalten.

Für weitere Informationen über dieses phantastische Gewässer,stehe ich zur Verfügung.

MfG  #6


----------



## pfingstangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*



blinkerputzer schrieb:


> Hallo Pfingstangler,
> 
> hoffe du hast meine E-Mail erhalten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo blinkerputzer,

ich sitze an meinem Arbeitsplatz und dachte mir eben: schau doch mal ins anglerboard.
Und siehe da, eine kleine Mitteilung zu meinem nächsten Schweden-Ziel.
Gestern war ich an meinem privaten PC nicht online, bin jetzt aber neugierig auf Deine E-Mail und 
werde sie mir heute Nachmittag ansehen!

Bis dahin und schon mal herzlichen Dank! :vik: 

pfingstangler Uli


----------



## pfingstangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hallo blinkerputzer,

meine Mail an Dich ist soeben rausgegangen!

Gruß
pfingstangler (Pfingsten ist nicht mehr weit!)


----------



## blinkerputzer (20. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hallo pfingstangler.

Antwort-Mail ist unterwegs. 
Was ich vergessen habe, wenn du Muße hast,berichte mal was du am Nömmen so erlebt hast. Interessiert mich brennend.

Übrigens,ist der Nömmen zum Glück anglerisch nicht so überlaufen. Viele bleiben am Asnen oder am Bolmen hängen.
Und das ist gut so !!

MfG blinkerputzer


----------



## pfingstangler (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*



blinkerputzer schrieb:


> ...berichte mal was du am Nömmen so erlebt hast


 
Hallo blinkerputzer,

Mail an Dich!

Gruß
pfingstangler


----------



## barchetta (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hallo Pfingstangler,
ich werde im August in der Nähe meinen Urlaub verbringen, deshalb interessiert mich natürlich auch brennend, was du im Hochland gefangen hast.
Berichte doch bitte kurz.........Danke!
Gruß
Barchetta


----------



## pfingstangler (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*



barchetta schrieb:


> ...was du im Hochland gefangen hast.


 
Hallo,

wusste gar nicht, dass die Gegend dort "Hochland" heißt (oder ist das Dein Name dafür?).

Der Nömmen ist ein See mit sehr guten Raubfischbestand, wir haben in der Pfingstwoche allerdings überwiegend kleinere Exemplare von Barsch, Hecht und Zander gefangen.
Der größte Hecht war 79 cm lang und wog 3,5 KG (was bei dieser Länge als schwer bezeichnet werden darf), der beste Zander wurde nicht gewogen und war 60cm lang. Die Barsche waren alles in allem eher unterdurschnittlich - ich glaube, länger als 30cm war keiner (und die 30er waren schon eine Ausnahme) . Nach dem 79er Hecht kamen noch 2 70er und dann eine Weile gar nichts; sehr viele lagen im Schonmaß-Bereich. 

Übrigens: Wer im Nömmen mit Motorboot ohne Echolot fährt, sollte die Finger vom Gasgriff lassen. Der See hat reichlich Untiefen.
Es geht teilweise sekundenschnell von 5 auf 1 Meter rauf. 
Da wir ein Lot hatten, konnten wir Beschädigungen vermeiden, den Verlust von Wobblern beim Schleppen allerdings nicht ganz.

Tschüss und viel Spaß
pfingstangler


----------



## blinkerputzer (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hi pfingstangler.

Habe deine PN erhalten. Schönen Dank. Werde mich demnächst mal melden. Habe noch Fragen und einige Anmerkungen.

Gruß  "b"


----------



## Cashkite (6. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hallo zusammen,

fahre im September in die nähe von dem Nömmen (nach Nässjö) und würde hier gerne v. Boot angeln. Kennt jemand einen guten Bootsverleih (Boote mit Motor)? 

Hat jemand noch Erfahrungen mit anderen Seen in der Nähe gemacht? Ich bin in der Ecke zum ersten mal...

Beste Grüße
CashKite


----------



## mathbenesch (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hallo Pfingstangler,
Fahre ende Mai 2009 an den lill nömmen.
Der ist ja neben dem Nömmen. Warst du da auch und wenn wie war es da oder was hast du gehört. Wäre super wenn du mir da ein wenig weiter helfen könntest denn ich suche dringend Tips und Infos
Gruß Mathias


----------



## pfingstangler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*



mathbenesch schrieb:


> Hallo Pfingstangler,
> Fahre ende Mai 2009 an den lill nömmen.
> Der ist ja neben dem Nömmen. Warst du da auch und wenn wie war es da oder was hast du gehört. Wäre super wenn du mir da ein wenig weiter helfen könntest denn ich suche dringend Tips und Infos
> Gruß Mathias


 
Hallo Mathias,

viel weiß ich über den Lill Nömmen nicht - habe ihn noch nicht befischt. Er ist meines Wissens ca. 2 qKM "groß", soll aber über einen ausgezeichneten Hecht- und Barschbestand verfügen. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man in diesen eher kleineren Seen gewaltige Fangerfolge feiern kann...

Gruß und viel Spaß
Uli


----------



## mathbenesch (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Schwedischen See Nömmen*

Hallo Uli,
das klingt doch vielversprechend:q ich hoffe nur ich fange auch einen Hecht. Es klingt ja unglaublich aber ich fische schon 30 Jahre und habe echt schon einiges gefangen, auch mit der Fliege und so, aber ein maßiger Hecht war mir noch nicht vergönnt #d
Also auf nach Schweden und her mit den dicken Hechtdamen
Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort
Gruß Mathias


----------

